# [Heisec] Avira-Virenschutz in neuer Version



## Newsfeed (6 Oktober 2011)

Adieu, AntiVir: Die 2012-Generation der Virenschutzprogramme von Avira heißen schlicht Avira Antivirus und Avira Internet Security. Der Hersteller will die Schutz- und Reparaturfunktionen verbessert haben; an der Oberfläche hat sich wenig geändert.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

